# Mite Spray Dangerous to Birds?



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I was wondering if mite spray was harmful to have around birds (I have a parrot in the frog room), i was thinking the fumes may be toxic but I have no idea...



Come to think of it, is mite spray even that big of a deal to forgo?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I've used mite spray on birds before. However, I don't know if that's the same stuff you use or not. A quick google search would tell you if it's safe for use on birds (which by extension would tell you if it's safe for use around birds).


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I've used mite spray on birds before. However, I don't know if that's the same stuff you use or not. A quick google search would tell you if it's safe for use on birds (which by extension would tell you if it's safe for use around birds).


I only find questions referring to mite spray meant to be sprayed on birds. It's probably the same ingredients, but I want to be sure...


EDIT: I looked it up and most bird mite sprays are Pyrethrin based, while the reptile brands tout that they are pyrethrin free. (at least the natural chemistry one does)


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Wallace Grover said:


> I only find questions referring to mite spray meant to be sprayed on birds. It's probably the same ingredients, but I want to be sure...


I use mite spray from petsmart FOR birds. That should be fine if anything. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

If you're really concerned you can always use mite paper. I think BlackJungle sells it. A lot of people claim it works better than spray.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

MrFusion said:


> If you're really concerned you can always use mite paper. I think BlackJungle sells it. A lot of people claim it works better than spray.


They do sell it as do a number of bio supply houses. When spraying things with mite spray, people should consider the retention time on the material. Not all mite sprays available are made to have a residual persistence once sprayed. This is one of the reasons, there can be reported differences in how well they work. Mite paper is made to be effective for period of time when unrolled while bird mite sprays are made to be used more than once a week.... 

Ed


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> They do sell it as do a number of bio supply houses. When spraying things with mite spray, people should consider the retention time on the material. Not all mite sprays available are made to have a residual persistence once sprayed. This is one of the reasons, there can be reported differences in how well they work. Mite paper is made to be effective for period of time when unrolled while bird mite sprays are made to be used more than once a week....
> 
> Ed


Definitely. Ive been using it like my dogs flea treatment as it contains similar stuff. Needs to be reapplied once it dissipates. I wouldn't go spraying down paper towels and think that you now have some kind of great mite paper to use for months on end. Im probably going for paper next time I order more stuff online.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## momkris (Jul 27, 2011)

You can use paper towel sprayed with benzyl benzoate/rubbing alcohol solution. Works great for mite control. Make a 10% solution with the two with the benzyl being the 10%.


----------

